# تبريد الغرف بالمكيف النافذي (الشباكي) باقل التكلفة -افكار اقتصادية للطاقة



## ban2009ban (10 فبراير 2011)

يعيش جزء كبير من عالمنا العربي خلال اشهر الصيف تحت وطاءة الحرارة الشديدة ولمدة طويلة -تتفاوت مابين 3-6 اشهر من الحرارة -مما يجعل الكثير يبحث عن تبريد الغرف بشتى الوسائل .
ومن بين وسائل التبريد المعروفة هو استعمال مكيف الفريون الشباكي -الذي ياتي على شكل شباك او نافذة 
وهو رخيص السعر بشكل كبير مقارنة مع اسعار الانواع الاخرى من المكيفات وهو سهل الصيانة والتركيب .
الا ان الكثير لا يحسن التعامل مع هذا النوع من المكيفات مما يجعله يستهلك كمية كبيرة من الكهرباء لعدم معرفة كيفية الاستعمال الامثل لهذا النوع من المكيفات .
وهنا بعض النصائح التي اتمنى انها تنفع الاخوة :
-يتكون المكيف من شبك كبير لشفط هواء الغرفة الداخلي لتبريده -input-
-وحدة تبريد داخلية بالفريون -الماطور -
-فتحات جانبية او علوية لدفع الهواء البارد -output-
-زعانف او ارياش لتوجيه الهواء البارد لاي جهة -قد تكون اوتوماتيكية الحركة -
-للاستعمال الامثل يفضل الاتي :
1-ضبط الثرموستات الى الوسط -حتى لايستهلك الماطور كمية اكبرمن الكهرباء وحتى يريح الماطور-
2-ضبط قوة دفع المكيف اللى المتوسط .
3- يجب توجية الهواء الخارج -output -الى الجهة البعيدة-سواءا كان جانبي او علوي - من شبك شفط الهواء-input- حتى لايثلج المكيف من الداخل --وهذه النقطة جدا مهمة وتقوم بتدوير الهواء في الغرفة بشكل متوازي ومتساوي بحيث لا يثلج المكيف من الداخل ويقلل من الاستهلاك .
بهذا تكون حصلت على تبريد ممتاز ومتواصل وباقل التكلفة 
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------

